# Fast & Furious 6 - Erster Trailer veröffentlicht (deutsch)



## FlorianStangl (6. Februar 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Fast & Furious 6 - Erster Trailer veröffentlicht (deutsch)* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Fast & Furious 6 - Erster Trailer veröffentlicht (deutsch)


----------



## Emke (6. Februar 2013)

Ein Panzer, Autos die ein startendes Flugzeug vom abheben hindern, Fahrzeuge die durch andere Fahrzeuge/Flugzeuge fahren...

Why not? Wenn übertrieben dann schon richtig


----------



## RedDragon20 (6. Februar 2013)

Emke schrieb:


> Ein Panzer, Autos die ein startendes Flugzeug vom abheben hindern, Fahrzeuge die durch andere Fahrzeuge/Flugzeuge fahren...
> 
> Why not? Wenn übertrieben dann schon richtig


 
Es ist ein Actionfilm. Was erwartest du denn?  
Ich fand die Filme bisher immer ziemlich gut. Schöne Brain off-action, die man sich bei nem Bier mit Freunden rein ziehen kann.


----------



## Cityboy (6. Februar 2013)

Ich merk schon ... 2013 ist Kino Jahr.


----------



## Vordack (6. Februar 2013)

This is getting boring (damit meine ich alle Sequel Veröffentlichungen im Jahresrythmus).

COD, F&F..... das nimmt ja schon TV-Serien-Ausmaße an


----------



## cryer (6. Februar 2013)

Dummerweise spoilert der Trailer mal wieder zuviel. Wird, wie immer bei F&F, ein Bluray-Film ^^
Da harre ich mehr auf Riddick 3. Hoffentlich gibt es bald einen Starttermin.


----------



## Vordack (6. Februar 2013)

cryer schrieb:


> Dummerweise spoilert der Trailer mal wieder zuviel. Wird, wie immer bei F&F, ein Bluray-Film ^^
> Da harre ich mehr auf Riddick 3. Hoffentlich gibt es bald einen Starttermin.


 
Wenn er in 3D kommt würde ich ihn mir auch antun  Gerade bei den Stuntszenen in Teil 5 (?)  (mit dem Zug und so) stell ich mir 3D echt Hammer vor^^


----------



## conaly (6. Februar 2013)

Ich würd mit den Film definitiv NICHT in 3D gucken, wenn er denn so kommen würde. Bei so schnellen Szenen mit der 24p Technik wäre das ein Geruckel ohne Ende. 

Ansonsten werd ich definitiv reingehn. Einfach Hirn auf Leerlauf setzen und Autos und Explosionen genießen. Wenn ich Niveau sehen will, schau ich ARTE


----------



## Chronik (6. Februar 2013)

Zu aller erst find ich es eigenartig das "Das Team" (Dom, Bruce, ...) aufeinmal für die Polizei arbeiten.
Mal sehn wie der Film wird?
Kein klassieger "Fast and Furious" Film.

Ich weiß auch nicht aber ich glaube mit Jason Statham (Transporter) oder Mark Wahlberg (Shooter) hätte mir der Film bzw. die Story mehr zugesagt.


----------



## Lukecheater (6. Februar 2013)

Chronik schrieb:


> Kein klassieger "Fast and Furious" Film.


 
Also Fast & Furious ist sowieso seit dem 4. Teil kein klassischer Fast & Furious Film mehr. Ich bin aber auch mal gespannt, denn einfach nur zur guten Unterhaltung haben mir auch die letzten beiden ganz gut gefallen.


----------



## Wamboland (6. Februar 2013)

Der neue Player gefällt mir - wollte ich nur mal sagen  - Endlich HD sehen ohne das extra ne neue Seite geladen wird.


----------



## Celerex (7. Februar 2013)

Vordack schrieb:


> This is getting boring (damit meine ich alle Sequel Veröffentlichungen im Jahresrythmus).
> 
> COD, F&F..... das nimmt ja schon TV-Serien-Ausmaße an


 
The Fast and the Furious (2001)
2 Fast 2 Furious (2003)
The Fast and the Furious: Tokyo Drift (2006)
Fast & Furious – Neues Modell. Originalteile. (2009)
Fast & Furious Five (2011)

Quelle: Wikipedia

Im Übrigen "wäre" eine Produktionszeit von etwa einem Jahr in der Filmbranche absolut nichts ungewöhnliches. Sehr viele und auch sehr gute (erfolgreiche) Filme sind in nur wenigen Monaten enstanden.


----------



## Chronik (7. Februar 2013)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Also Fast & Furious ist sowieso seit dem 4. Teil kein klassischer Fast & Furious Film mehr. Ich bin aber auch mal gespannt, denn einfach nur zur guten Unterhaltung haben mir auch die letzten beiden ganz gut gefallen.


 
"Kein klassieger "Fast and Furious" Film"

Damit mein ich eig. das Dom, Bruce, ... noch NIE mit oder für die Polizei gearbeitet haben.

Ich find auch die 5. besser als die 4.


----------

